# Looks like I no longer purchase Nestle products



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.triplepundit.com/2014/08/nestle-makes-new-animal-welfare-commitments/

In bed with HSUS. Farm week also talked about on farm visits required of suppliers.

Nestle: nope.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a problem. Looks like I am about doing it anyway.

Their brands are a lot of stuff I do not like.
http://www.nestle.com/brands/brandssearchlist?char=A


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

wish they would sell off the Butterfinger division for my own use and Smarties for a little friend of mine otherwise they'll never miss my business

For those so concerned about the well being of life, their efforts might be better directed toward stopping the beheading of human beings than chickens laying eggs in cages et al.

Those I refer to negatively as "Do Gooders" are a real sore spot with me.

Shelia


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> http://www.triplepundit.com/2014/08/nestle-makes-new-animal-welfare-commitments/
> 
> In bed with HSUS. Farm week also talked about on farm visits required of suppliers.
> 
> Nestle: nope.


Thats a broad brush. Nestle has it's fingers in a lot of stuff besides, chocolate.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. I read through brands a to z. I need to avoid their crappy frozen pizzas.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with setting standards. But partnering with HSUS. Nope. Since they sell nothing but prepared foods I will assume they also buy cheapest ingredient and expect producers to absorb additional costs of production methods. No thanks.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I never done real good in English class so does this mean they're for or against dehorning: "Nestle's new guidelines also require that veterinary practices be implemented for farm animals that reduce pain or avoid practices that cause pain. Dehorning cows is one example. (Cow horns are removed so they can't injure other cows.)"


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I see nothing wrong with setting standards. But partnering with HSUS. Nope. Since they sell nothing but prepared foods I will assume they also buy cheapest ingredient and expect producers to absorb additional costs of production methods. No thanks.


IMO, you cannot make a blanket statement alluding to the premise that they (Nestle) always use the cheapest ingredients because they sell nothing but prepared foods......that isn't the case.

My niece is in QC at Stouffers in Solon, Ohio (owned by Nestle) and they are very particular as to what is in their products. She has told me that many times, in fact, most of the employees consume what they make there.....

That may apply to other subsidiaries, but not Stouffers.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I hate sow and veal crates anyway. I have raised both in group pens and never had an issue so it doesnt hirt my feelings.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Cruel practices...It just cracks me up. Farmers went to modernization and mechanization over the last 100 years to survive, and product more food at an economical price. We(farmers) can go back to no GMO's, no crates for pigs, cage free chickens etc etc but your burger is going to cost $25 and there wont be enough to feed everyone...

You think the average blue collar working joe family REALLY cares if their eggs came from cage free chickens? NO! They just want good SAFE food at a price they can afford. The problem is alot of these people are so uneducated they dont know that food prices would skyrocket if everyone used these practises.

Three of my neigbhors have put up cage free layer houses. Lots of money in it, and who pays? The consumer...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I went through a sow farm a couple years ago. The farm had utilized "free access stalls" for their gestation housing. Basically, it's a stall where the back gate opens and closes. She can go in the stall, the back gate closes behind her and when she wants to leave, she backs up, her butt hits a trigger in the back gate and the gate opens and she can go socialize in the common area with the others sows (makes you feel all warm and fuzzy, doesn't it. probably to go fight is more like it). I walked through this farm for a couple of hours, mid-late morning. I started counting sows laying in stalls versus laying out in the open. 95% of the sows (several thousand of them) were laying in a stall. Their choice. Some sows were completely in the stall, others were half in half out. I questioned managment about the value of the investement of increased cost of equipment and building square footage if the sows are still going to lay in the stall. The answer I got was "public perception is changing, Its obviously an animal welfare issue. Restaurants, hotels and others are under pressure to source product from loose housing farms". So the customer is demanding a change and the producer must switch practices or get left behind and be left without a market. I also know that the demand for product produced from sow farms that utilize loose housing is big and those animals bring a premium. Like you said PaMike, somebody is gonna pay.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Pamike. Who the hell are we to complain? We are the farmers right? we make the money we deserve then


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It just pisses me off that the public act like we are the bad guys. We the farmers modernize to feed the masses at a cheap price. I can go back to old mcdonalds farm with 10 hogs, 20 cows, and a couple chickens if thats what you want NOW. But fifty years ago the public told us thats not what they want so everyone moved up....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> I went through a sow farm a couple years ago. The farm had utilized "free access stalls" for their gestation housing. Basically, it's a stall where the back gate opens and closes. She can go in the stall, the back gate closes behind her and when she wants to leave, she backs up, her butt hits a trigger in the back gate and the gate opens and she can go socialize in the common area with the others sows (makes you feel all warm and fuzzy, doesn't it. probably to go fight is more like it). I walked through this farm for a couple of hours, mid-late morning. I started counting sows laying in stalls versus laying out in the open. 95% of the sows (several thousand of them) were laying in a stall. Their choice. Some sows were completely in the stall, others were half in half out. I questioned managment about the value of the investement of increased cost of equipment and building square footage if the sows are still going to lay in the stall. The answer I got was "public perception is changing, Its obviously an animal welfare issue. Restaurants, hotels and others are under pressure to source product from loose housing farms". So the customer is demanding a change and the producer must switch practices or get left behind and be left without a market. I also know that the demand for product produced from sow farms that utilize loose housing is big and those animals bring a premium. Like you said PaMike, somebody is gonna pay.


A lot of the broiler chicken house now have fenced in yards around the house so that the chickens can go outside. Its then "free range". Apparently you keep the doors closed when the chicks are small so they stay warm. When you open the doors the chickens dont go outside. Farmers are find with that. Less chickens outside less death loss, but since they have access to the outside they can sell them as free range. I have driven by lots of these houses in PA and never once have I seen a bird outside...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I noticed local turkey farm has at least one barn like that. I laughed when I thought about it. Bu4 I am sure the package will say cage free or free range. And uneducated consumers will feel better.

I personally raise grass fed beef because that is what I want. There is nothing wrong with requiring producers to adhere to a certain set of standards for a product. And companies can choose to partner with who they want.

But when it is in partnership with HSUS I have a problem with that company. To me that says they support HSUS. Which I do not. Therefore as a consumer I make the choice to boycott Nestle products.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its all about perception. If it looks good to them and puts more green in our pocket i call that a win. Im not a greeny i just dont see a problem making a few changes to make more money.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I noticed local turkey farm has at least one barn like that. I laughed when I thought about it. Bu4 I am sure the package will say cage free or free range. And uneducated consumers will feel better.
> I personally raise grass fed beef because that is what I want. There is nothing wrong with requiring producers to adhere to a certain set of standards for a product. And companies can choose to partner with who they want.
> But when it is in partnership with HSUS I have a problem with that company. To me that says they support HSUS. Which I do not. Therefore as a consumer I make the choice to boycott Nestle products.


Except the chocolate lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

From Beef Magazine. 
Yellow Tail is now Yellow Fail:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ontario- I have more morals than in any way to support or take money from the HSUS.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im not either. I hate the HS but this is what people want so we have to adapt. I just think if the big farms have to down size a bit that will mean more money for smaller guys like us.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing against adapting. Even when they are wrong the consumer is right.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> But when it is in partnership with HSUS I have a problem with that company. To me that says they support HSUS. Which I do not. Therefore as a consumer I make the choice to boycott Nestle products.


Amen


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Who will Nestle buy their ingredients from if no one complies with their standards? You can bet your bottom dollar that if Nestle has to pay a premium to meet their demands then that will be passed on to the consumer. Safe bet the competition is grinning from ear to ear. If the chocolate tastes the same the less expensive will move off the shelf first.

I am all for anyone in Ag to make an extra buck producing for a niche market. My experience is that John Q. Public is not willing to pay more for a specialty product. Neither will Nestle. They have stockholders.


----------

